# Where can I get a good flounder light?



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey guys do you know if Academy has good flounder lights? I'm looking for a good propane one. ASAP. I'm hoping to go gigging tonight.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

It looks like it is going to be a East wind so it might be a little choppy? About the light I have got a propane lantern that came from academy? It was like 50.00 dollars. I will let it go for say 40.00 or so?I used it twice. I all ready had a light I just wanted two but after using both at the same time it didn't make much difference. So I don't need it shoot me a PM if you are interested?


----------



## Surf Bunny (May 4, 2009)

We use a diver's light connected to PVC with an elbow. Really easy to tie together. Wouldn't change it for the world. Don't need to lug around the battery, etc. Our tub is held up with noodles connected together with gorilla glue. Just tie it around our waist or belt loop. Now holding up our drinks is another story :letsdrink


----------

